# 12' 200G Monster Corner Tank - FINALLY DONE!



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all, this 6 month project is nearing completion and ready for first showing. It turned out great. Better than I expected honestly. Still much to be done but fish should be installed with a month.






I still have a lot of plumbing to do so if you have suggestions or comments let me have them!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I do have a couple too late reservations about L shaped tanks like this one. One applies only to the inside L tanks like yours. When filled with water, the refractive index of water causes the tank area in the corner to be unviewable except from above. The fish soon learn this and spend a lot of time in this private zone. Both placements of the L aquarium risk a cracked bottom because of the different ways a floor (unless it's concrete slab) will flex depending on whether the tank is parallel or at right angles to the floor joists. Best wishes and hopes that this tank is the exception to its kind!


----------



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Fortunately it's a concrete slab that's been in place for 20 years without issue. I think I'm good there. I thought about the "pocket" nature of the back corner and had the 3D background artist build out the corner area greatly. Most of the depth of the corner is actually reserved for overflow and the rest is just background material. If you watch the video you can see what I mean. Further this tank is designed for the live stream. I can place a camera anywhere i want an have it look pu through the bottom via sand-wall bulkheads or in through back peepholes I installed that are large enough for Logitech c920s. Should be pretty boss. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

This looks pretty great!


----------



## eastern_strider (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks amazing! Good job on this extraordinary work. Did you put the fish in yet? Would love to see a video with them inside.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

SWEET! can't wait to see it all filled up in action


----------



## Chris. (May 10, 2016)

Looks great, love the background especially, what is it made from?


----------



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Chris, that background was special ordered from Aquadecor then further customized for the tank. The material is a high density "pour foam". It's basically the same material that you get in a cheap cooler only far more dense.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Watched your videos of this tank build, it looks awesome. I do hope it ends well for you over time.


----------



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys, the tank is finished! Looks amazing. Check it out when you have a minute...

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheCichlidShow/live


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

It looks amazing.


----------



## BptFishkeeper (Sep 26, 2016)

adampowers22 said:


> Hi guys, the tank is finished! Looks amazing. Check it out when you have a minute...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TheCichlidShow/live


Really nice tank


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job..beautiful fish.
I like the look of the rocks broken but still together if you know what I mean


----------



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys, here's a quick day 44 update on the status of the tank. F1 Ice Blue fry on the way, sump fully installed, diatoms dead. All is (mostly) well...


----------

